# sound problem



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok guys I just got done downloading a sound file in to a digatrax decoder but when I turn up the throttle the engine sound runs up to high rev on notch 1 is there a cv I need to turn up or down. I have a pr3 to do this on


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What decoder # did you use?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

The guy put a sdh164 in it


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you using JMRI?
If you are look at Sound and Auto notching. 
If not, make sure CV155 is 0 for auto notching.


----------

